# Multiples IP's en wifi

## jkredd

Hola gentooza

He estado navegando por internet buscando la solucion, o no la he visto aun o no le entiendo a la terminologia en linux

Necesito conectarme a multiples ip con mi tarjeta wifi

De primera instancia son ip's fijas distintas y con diferentes mascaras y dns

En su contraparte en windows (todos mis compañeros) se conectan de la siguiente forma

seleccionan la wireless

click derecho 

propiedades tcp/ip

anexan la informacion en la primera pantalla

Ej. 

ip 192.168.x.x

netmask 255.255.255.0

Pta enlace 192.168.1.x

dns 1 200.66.458.45

dns 2 200.66.458.0

Con esto tienen listo la salida a internet

hay un boton en avanzada y meten la segunda informacion en una segunda pantalla

Agregar

IP 172.x.x.x

netmask 255.255.0.0

Listo ya pueden ver a otro servidor interno y tener salida a internet al mismo tiempo

Yo he buscado la solucion para tener algo similar y no he podido

utilizo wpa_suplicant para la conexion por wifi

Con la unica opcion que he encontrado aunque es arcaica es poner en la configuracion de .net /etc/conf.d/net es

iwconfig wlan0 essid Network #nombre del access point

iwconfig wlan0 mode managed #el modo de accesar es manual

ifconfig wlan0 up 192.168.x.x 255.255.255.0

route add default gw 192.168.1.x

#el resolv me da los dns necesarios

y con esto tengo acceso a internet pero si quiero ver el server en otra red y mascara tengo que switchear todo por esta configuracion

iwconfig wlan0 essid Network #nombre del access point

iwconfig wlan0 mode managed #el modo de accesar es manual

ifconfig wlan0 up 172.x.x.x 255.255.0.0

#route add default gw 192.168.1.x

#el resolv me da los dns necesarios

Listo con esto puedo ver el servidor

he venido trabajando asi, la problematica es el switcheo a cada rato o la incopatibilidad de que tengo que descargar software y esperar a que este termine para enlazarme a la otra ip

ahora bien lo que no he entendido es como poner las dos en la misma configuracion

espero me puedan resolver esta gran duda que tengo 

Salu2

----------

## opotonil

Por lo que entiendo vendria a ser IP Aliasing: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_IP_Aliasing

Nunca lo he probado pero imagino que seria:

```

iwconfig wlan0 essid Network #nombre del access point

iwconfig wlan0 mode managed #el modo de accesar es manual

ifconfig wlan0 up 192.168.x.x 255.255.255.0

ifconfig wlan0:1 up 172.x.x.x 255.255.0.0 

route add default gw 192.168.1.x 

```

Salu2.

----------

## esteban_conde

Seguramente puedas poner alias a tu dispositivo y a cada alias asignarle la IP de los diferentes servidores, con suerte a lo mejor puedes hacer ifconfig eth0 down y seguido ifconfig alias1_eth0 up (no lo he probado) en /etc/conf.d/ deberias tener un archivo wireless.example, de su lectura puede que saques alguna conclusión.

----------

## jkredd

Gracias

Vaya, con estas aportaciones, estoy entiendo un poco mas de esto de las redes, aunque llevo años en esto de linux, jamas me habia topado con este tipo de configuracion

voy a intentar estas opciones y documentarme,

Si alguien sabe algo mas bienvenidas las aportaciones.

Saluetes

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Como te dicen anteriormente, debes de añadir Alias a tu tarjeta de red wireless...

Los Alias son ips "virtuales" para una tarjeta de red..

Haciendo como te han comentado arriba podrás conseguir ese fin.

Saludos.

----------

